

Echodio (YC W09) Lets You Sync Your iTunes To The Cloud (300 Invites) - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/17/echodio-lets-you-sync-your-itunes-to-the-cloud-300-invites/

======
ghshephard
Stellar - Every two or three months I look around for something that will
manage the four macs that I have of various ages with very much out of sync
iTunes music lists on my systems. From the sounds of it - Echodio is that
utility. I was _certainly_ willing to pay a substantial amount of money for
something that would do this - the fact that it is free is mindblowing. Charge
me money! This solves my foremost problem with iTunes on multiple computers.
Thanks Tons!

This solves the "HAIR on Fire" problem in an incredibly simple manner. Looking
forward to seeing how you monetize it. (Premium accounts? Direct MP3 purchases
into our Echodio accounts - whatever, I'm sure you will be madly, madly
successful)

Ironically - I don't know if I'll ever use the "Stream from Web" feature, but
it's nice to know it's there if I need it.

------
zaveri
Congrats! However, Seems somewhat similar to ZumoDrive.

~~~
dbul
Yes, good job! It makes sense if this is a basic package and the company plans
to scale in the future, but if not then it is hard to distinguish between all
of the "offline your files" products. What's worse is if there is convergence
(e.g. DropBox expands into the domain of web plugins in order to view/play
files anywhere you are).

------
avner
I'm curious (and this is not a rant), what is the logic behind releasing a
mac-only client right at the start?

~~~
sachinag
No real inside knowledge, but...

If I was building an app, I'd do Mac-only first if I had to choose one. Every
major blogger is a Mac user, so you get your initial coverage. Then, when you
release a Windows version, it's a legitimate process story (since most people
are on Windows), and you can get another round of free media.

There may or may not be technical reasons for it, but purely from a free media
standpoint, it strikes me as the right strategy.

~~~
gommm
Yes but will techcrunch and the other blogger really cover your startup again
just for the new windows version?

I wonder if they shouldn't have had a soft launch on HN first and then a bit
later once the webplayer is available launch on techcrunch...

On this subject I found
[http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com/2009/03/dont-
launc...](http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com/2009/03/dont-launch.html)
very interesting... It's from this article that I decided that maybe a soft
launch on HN before a real launch on techcrunch and the like is better

